# neuf euros, neuf ans, neuf années, neuf hommes, etc. - liaison après "neuf" : [f] ou [v]



## sun-and-happiness

J'ai un livre sur les liaisons et il dit qu'après les nombres terminants en "f" il ne doit pas faire la liaison avec le mot "euros", par exemple: neuf euros, dix-neuf euros, vingt-neuf euros, trente-neuf euros, etc. mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi. J'ai appris dès les premières règles qu'avec le "f" on fait la liaison en prononçant le "v" avec la voyelle suivante. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez? Merci beaucoup à l'avance!

*Note des modérateurs :* Le sujet de ce fil est la liaison après l'adjectif numéral _neuf_. Voir également les discussions connexes suivantes :
neuf heures - orthographe & prononciation
Prononciation de la consonne finale des nombres : cinq, six, sept, huit, neuf, dix, vingt…
un euro, des euros, quatre-vingts euros, cent euros, etc. - liaison ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

sun-and-happiness said:


> J'ai un livre sur les liaisons et il dit qu'après les nombres terminants en "f" il ne doit pas faire la liaison avec le mot "euros", par exemple: neuf euros, dix-neuf euros, vingt-neuf euros, trente-neuf euros


 Je mets quiconque au défi de ne pas faire le moindre soupçon de liaison dans ce cas, sauf à laisser un blanc entre les mots neuf et euros, mais de manière peu naturelle.

(je ne savais pas qu'il existait des livres sur les liaisons... )


----------



## sun-and-happiness

Alors tu penses qu'avec les nombres terminants en "f" on doit faire la liaison comme avec les autres mots finissant par "f", n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ben oui, je ne vois pas comment faire autrement...


----------



## Donaldos

Je ne suis pas sûr que la question ait été bien comprise.

Personnellement je prononce en effet [f] dans "neuf euros" là où je prononce [v] dans "neuf ans".


----------



## Tsébien

En effet, personnellement je dis aussi [f] dans "neuf euros", et pas [v].


----------



## TitTornade

D'accord avec Donaldos 

Il me semble d'ailleurs qu'on devrait écrire "euro" avec un "h" (aspiré) en français. Ce mot 'nouveau' semble accepter difficilement la liaison... Quelle étrangeté !!  (Et qu'est-ce que ça m'énerve d'entendre 100 euros, 20 euros, 10 euros... sans liaison !! )

Pourtant :
"9 heures" se dit "neuveur"
"9 ans" se dit "neuvan"...

Par contre, je ne sais pas trop comment prononcer "9 arbres" ou "9 enfants"...  Je n'en ai sûrement jamais eu l'occasion... J'imagine que le "f" est bien prononcé "f" et pas "v"...
Sinon, de façon erronée : "neufzarbr" et "neufzenfan" ?


----------



## itka

> (Et qu'est-ce que ça m'énerve d'entendre 100 euros, 20 euros, 10 euros... sans liaison !! )


Certes...certes... mais moi je n'en peux plus d'entendre (radios, télés) _cent-z-euros, vingt-z-euros... !_ 

La consonne [f] ne devient [v] en liaison qu'avant les mots "ans" et "heures"... c'est du moins ce que j'avais appris à enseigner aux élèves étrangers.
Devant les autres mots, on prononce la sourde [f]...Donc : neuf-arbres, neuf-enfants et neuf-euros. D'ailleurs, c'est bien ce qu'on fait naturellement.  
Pourquoi ? Je n'en sais vraiment rien !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement les mêmes réflexions qu'itka !

Pourquoi neuf [v] ans mais neuf [f] années ?


----------



## geostan

itka said:


> La consonne [f] ne devient [v] en liaison qu'avant les mots "ans" et "heures"...



A cette petite liste j'ajouterais _hommes_ et _autres_.


----------



## Gervaise

Ah ? Je prononcerais plutôt [f] devant _autres_ (qu'il soit pronom ou déterminant). En ce qui concerne le pourquoi [v] dans certains cas et [f] dans d'autres, aucune idée...


----------



## Viobi

gervaise said:


> Ah ? Je prononcerais plutôt [f] devant _autres_ (qu'il soit pronom ou déterminant). En ce qui concerne le pourquoi [v] dans certains cas et [f] dans d'autres, aucune idée...



+1


----------



## geostan

Intéressant. En effet, le CNRTL dit à cet égard qu'on prononce le [f] comme [v] devant _autres _parfois.

La BDL ne dit pas _parfois_. Voici le lien:


> Le chiffre _neuf_ comporte toutefois une particularité : il se prononce généralement [nœv] (_neuv_) devant les mots _ans_, _autres_, _heures_ et _hommes_. Devant les autres mots commençant par une voyelle ou par un _h_ muet, il se prononce [nœf] (_neuf_).



Je me demande si c'est plus usuel au Canada qu'en Europe.


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> A cette pettite liste j'ajouterais _hommes_ et _autres_.


Pour ma part, je dis *toujours* [nœvɑ̃] (« neuv ans ») et [nœvœʁ] (« neuv heures »), mais *principalement* [nœfɔm] (« neuf hommes ») et [nœfotʁ] (« neuf autres ») . En d'autres termes, il m'arrive parfois de prononcer [v] pour ces deux dernier termes, mais c'est plutôt rare je crois.




Punky Zoé said:


> (je ne savais pas qu'il existait des livres sur les liaisons... )


Bah si… Tu ne connais pas _Les Liaisons dangereuses_ ?


----------



## sun-and-happiness

Merci beaucoup à tous, j'avais appris que le "f" était un "v" devant tous les substantifs en faisant la liaison, je ne savais absolutement pas que le "f" devenait "v" seulement avant les mots ans, autres, heures et hommes. Y a-t-il des autres mots avec lesquels je dois prononcer le "f", "v"? Merci beaucoup de nouveau!


----------



## geostan

Non, et comme vous pouvez voir, on n'est pas d'accord en ce qui concerne  _autres_.


----------



## itka

Je ne le suis pas non plus en ce qui concerne "hommes"... Je dis bien [nœfɔm] (et [nœfotR]) mais comme on voit, l'usage est flottant pour ces mots...


----------



## tilt

"Neuvautres" me semble très naturel.
"Neuvhommes" ou "Neufhommes"... Là, ça dépend de mon humeur, je crois.


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> Je me demande si c'est plus usuel au Canada qu'en Europe.


  Bonsoir,

Je ne peux pas répondre au nom de tous les Canadiens francophones, mais en ce qui me concerne - quoique j'aie rarement à le dire - ce serait [nœ*f*ɔm] et [nœ*v*otR].

Par contre - même si selon la BDL, cette prononciation est vieillie - je prononce _neuf _comme _ne_ devant cent. Par exemple 1984 = _mil-ne-san-ka-tre-vin-katr. _


----------



## elenapoint

Bonjour,

Il me semble naturel de dire "Neufhommes" et non "neuvhommes".

De même pour "neufautres".

Je ne vois pas de difficulté à dire mille neuf (f proncé) cent quatre vingt quatre, cela me semble plus normal, exception faite des prononciations régionales ou anciennes, bien sûr.

Bien amicalement,

Elena.


----------

